# Anyone else on Q10s?



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone else on Q10s?

I’ve always been a fairly active outdoorsy type – hillwalking and climbing sort of thing. About a year ago I realized I wasn’t doing so well. Walking over big rocky ground was becoming difficult if not impossible, and it reached the stage that the poor old legs wouldn’t even lever me out of the armchair without a big push up from my arms.
Doc’s only comment ‘well you’re 60 now so you must expect some slowdown’.
Then I read the excellent thread on here about the effects of statins on ones leg muscles. I wasn’t on the dreaded statins, but all the symptoms seemed to fit me. I started to do some reading up on the use of co-enzyme Q10 and its effect on the muscle use.

As well as the taking of statins slowing the production of Q10, in some people it slows up markedly in (let’s be polite and say) ‘late middle age’. A simple view would be to say that Q10 is the chemical that governs the transmission of ‘energy packets’ around the body. Any-road-up, I thought I’d try them to see if they did any good to the tired old legs. I started taking 100mg a day.

In three weeks I noticed that I could stand from a low chair without use of my arms. 
Rough walking became easier and by the summer I was back climbing in the Dolomites with no leg aches. Autumn saw me doing long wilderness walks in the far Norwegian arctic. 
And now I’ve just got back to my daily three mile run.

So, let’s hear it for Q10s and no aching, tired legs.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Any negative side effects, either noticed by you or in the printed information?


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,

I've been on the Q10s for about 6 weeks, I was a bit skeptical at first - never being one for supplements. The leg aches started to ease within 24 hours, mentally a bit more alert (the Pump Head syndrome has gradually improved over the last 8 years since my by-pass). Far less tired - I only have an afternoon nap a couple of times a week now.

The only side effect is wind ! 8O but that looks to be getting better - probably as I get used to the tablets. There is no real guidance on dosage, the bottle says 30-180 mg per day, so I am taking two capsules a day (60mg) which is a relatively low dosage.

Certainly glad I am taking them and will continue to do so,

John


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am glad they helped and you are feeling so good.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

West Bay:

Has your Dr indicated why your body cells aren't producing sufficient Co Q10? Have you had any other symptoms to indicate you have a shortage or is the Doc just putting it down to "middle age"??


PM me if you'd like to know why I'm asking :wink:


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Doc wouldn't know Q10 from the QE2 :wink: 

This is something I've done myself and am more than satisfied with the results


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Westbay said:


> Doc wouldn't know Q10 from the QE2 :wink:


Think my GP must have a clone.
Have tried CQ10, when having bad cramps, but a change in statins was effective so saving myself the money.
Glad it is working for you.
Sue


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

There is also a certain amount of evidence linking Q10 to improvements in gum health so if you have problems with sore gums it might be worth a try. The What Doctors Don't Tell You website can be a useful link to the published research then make up your own mind about any benefits

Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Be aware though, that like all these "supplements" they may be just dealing with symptoms and may be disguising the real "conditions" which, with a good doctor, could be properly diagnosed.

Just speaking from experience :wink:


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Westbay

Interesting post as I am on statins, low dose at moment. I have no side effects but I have a very sore right foot for no obvious reason. It's easing up a bit now but it is enough to prompt a visit to doc, soon!

Off topic but I want to start walking with a local group - mostly forestry and bog tracks - nothing too strenous. Can you recommend a good brand of walking boot for the beginner?

IH :wave: for MAvis


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I've just started to take the 30mg ones to see if I notice any difference ....will let you know.
Gary


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

I tried the 30 mg for a month and yes there was a slight improvement 
but was advised to go for the 100mg and take one a day, the price was high, but i found that if you buy from .. Just vitamins at Coventry you can get 120 capsules of 100mg for £20.95p and since being on this dose I have never felt better. You can also obtain these via the internet at www.justvitamins.co.uk
Dave


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi I started taking Q10 about a year ago because of side effects with statins, have felt 100% better since taking them, I take 100mg a day.

Peter.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Irishhomer
Re your question about boots, my husband and I have Zamberlan boots which we think are really good,
lala


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
I used to take Q10 and it worked wonders for my energy levels. Stopped due to a drop in income but might consider them again having read this thread.

Brasher boots are great for walking! Can get them in Millets for about £100.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

IrishHomer said:


> Hi Westbay
> 
> Off topic but I want to start walking with a local group - mostly forestry and bog tracks - nothing too strenous. Can you recommend a good brand of walking boot for the beginner?
> 
> IH :wave: for MAvis


Re the walking boots:

I meet dozens of folk who have recently just taken up walking. Some buy cheap boots and their feet hurt, some spend a fortune and their feet hurt. By far the best way is to seek out a good local shop. The Saturday Boy in the local Millets is likely to sell you the nearest pair and that's it. Find someone who actually uses the product themselves. Suprisingly I've found Cotswold staff pretty good - they tend to all be keen outdoorsy sorts who really know. Then we've got a locally owned shop in Dorchester that's good. And remember you don't need to spend a fortune first off.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Taking Q10 200mg from Lamberts after my stroke early this year can reccommend them. As for boots The best are Brashers or Merrils.


----------

